# My Tech Blog



## kalam_gohab (May 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I wanted to know wether my blog is good enough or I need to improve in some fields.
Here is the link of my blog
TechBlazr
And also guys, give me ur opinion on how to Improve SEO and traffic ! 
Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

BUMP guys !! Need suggestions !


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 5, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to know wether my blog is good enough or I need to improve in some fields.
> Here is the link of my blog
> TechBlazr
> And also guys, give me ur opinion on how to Improve SEO and traffic !
> ...



BUMP 2 guys !


----------



## Nemesis99 (May 9, 2014)

>write "about" page!!!
>Offer email subscription


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 11, 2014)

Ok thanks for your sugesstion..
I was thinking of buying buying a good domain and then make a new about page and Email subscription ..
+Iam making my new template little minimalist to reduce loading times and also make responsive..
What do you say?


----------



## Roopatg (May 22, 2014)

Your blog is looking good.You can include more tabs for interesting categories like sports,movies etc.


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2014)

Roopatg said:


> Your blog is looking good.You can include more tabs for interesting categories like sports,movies etc.





Sports and movies in tech blog


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2014)

wow... it's very good. just focus on keeping on writing the content, it's really relevant. 
liked the top game recording software post. 

suggestions, feel free to ignore any : focus a bit on formatting? The periods are joined to the capitals in the next sentence. Get the text alignment to Justify instead of Left align. Include screenshots for everything, or splash screens for everything, not a mix of the two. Have an image for every subhead. Internet likes images. Re-order the sidebar to search, labels, pop post, archive, like, subscribe, newsletter then badge. you have a side bar and a top bar and a bottom bar. take out the redundant things, either have tags in the sidebar or tabs in the top bar, not both. 

yes the design could be less cluttered and more minimal, but the content really stands it's own ground, so all other flaws can be easily ignored or are not that imp.


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to know wether my blog is good enough or I need to improve in some fields.
> Here is the link of my blog
> TechBlazr
> And also guys, give me ur opinion on how to Improve SEO and traffic !
> ...



Blog looks good bro. Few suggestions:

1. Remove Blog Archive.
2. Add "Tip Us" Page.
3. In "Contact Us" at the bottom fix "Send" text in the button.
4. Fix "Contributors" Spelling at the bottom.
5. Subcategories Mobiles and PC like android, windows, ios and Windows Mac Linus respectively.

Will let you know more if I come across anything


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> wow... it's very good. just focus on keeping on writing the content, it's really relevant.
> liked the top game recording software post.
> 
> suggestions, feel free to ignore any : focus a bit on formatting? The periods are joined to the capitals in the next sentence. Get the text alignment to Justify instead of Left align. Include screenshots for everything, or splash screens for everything, not a mix of the two. Have an image for every subhead. Internet likes images. Re-order the sidebar to search, labels, pop post, archive, like, subscribe, newsletter then badge. you have a side bar and a top bar and a bottom bar. take out the redundant things, either have tags in the sidebar or tabs in the top bar, not both.
> ...


 Thank you 

Thanks for your support guys ! love ya all ! 
Iam as of now trying to minimize the appearance of the blog as little as possilbe but can do upto some extent due to SEO.

Suggestions are always welcomed.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 28, 2014)

Also guys, Check my another blog www.techtrickzone.com

Provide some reviews over it


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2014)

is that original content? oh ok I get it now, all the posts are not yours
it's ok for the target audience
how many more you have


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 28, 2014)

The blog "TechtrickZone" is my friend's.He is asking me how to improve it  So I came towards you guys..
By the way, trying to make content as good as possible in my blog.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

1- Use original content.
2- Select particular niche. "TECH" is too wide to cover. No one likes random nonsense on blog. Plus niche blogs perform better in ad neworks and marketing due to targeted traffic.
3- Learn LINK-BAIT
4- Find any blogging buddy(add me )
5- Offer newsletter ( i.e. Build your mailing list)
6- Post consistently- I didn't said frequently like 2-3 posts per day but atleast aim for 3 post per week(MINIMUM)
7- Do have an editorial calander so you can ensure that you are not talking about one topic full month.
8- Lastly "Create evergreen content" which will bring traffic to blog everyday.
PS- evergreen content means the piller content for anyblog which never expires. I.e. Informative posts, how-tos, resources....

Some additional tips
Don't care about SEO!!
Double-check before posting.
Start monetizing now.


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2014)

yeah +1 to that^ I don't know in what way you are talking about seo... didnt even see ads on those sites
just dont let anything distract from the content on your site, the techtrickzone one is good for the kind of content it has


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

By "don't care about seo" I meant "Write for Readers, not for google's bots". All in all loyal readers are more important.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 29, 2014)

Yeah nice one but if you read the above comments, you could see that Roopatg said me to add more topics.

And can I know what do you mean by Link-Bait? [MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION]


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2014)

link-bait is posting sharing friendly content. make your content easy to share, and title the post in such a way that people like to share them around.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 29, 2014)

Oh great! Gonna that


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

Anorion said:


> link-bait is posting sharing friendly content. make your content easy to share, and title the post in such a way that people like to share them around.



Plus more important part - getting link backs from other blogs. I.e. creating content that other bloggers would love to link.


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2014)

yep. high quality link-backs improve ranking at least as much as seo.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 30, 2014)

I need some help from you guys.. I am facing some issues in my blog. One is, I don't get organic traffic. I have tried almost all seo techniques but in vain. I've tried to get back links by commenting over various blogs but also of no use.. 
I make posts doing keyword research but I don't get organic traffic..
Need help and suggestions guys.. 
Thanks and regards


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> I need some help from you guys.. I am facing some issues in my blog. One is, I don't get organic traffic. I have tried almost all seo techniques but in vain. I've tried to get back links by commenting over various blogs but also of no use..
> I make posts doing keyword research but I don't get organic traffic..
> Need help and suggestions guys..
> Thanks and regards



So you expect that if your blog is SEOed and has content, the organic traffic will come automatically? 

Don't expect huge traffic now, instead start making fans, I call them loyal readers, Bunch of them can give kickstart to your blog.
>Create social pages and promote it. Dont spam!
>comment on other blogs. Keep them clean, dont leave links, use real name. Most blogs allows you to enter your website as link to your name. Keep in mind that your comment must add value to that page else you'll be unnoticed (same with blog)
>Join blog communities and participate.
>ask someone to "link" you. Even single backlink can help.
Remember blogging isn't get rich quick formula :') You've to give it sometime, still success isn't guaranteed.


----------

